# Overclocking an Intel Pentium 4 3.2 GHz?



## XTTX (Mar 10, 2005)

Does anybody know any good overclocking websites, I want to overclock my Intel® Pentium® 4 CPU w/ Hyper-Threading Technology 3.2GHz 800FSB 1MB Cache, I also want to overclock my memory card, but I'm not sure the exact model. Does anybody know where to find that information on your computer? I looked in the device manager and hardware manager.

I believe that my memory is
1024 MB (512MBx2) PC3200 400MHz Dual Channel DDR MEMORY Kingston Hyper-X High Performance Memory w/ Heat Spreader

Also. I may want to overclock my motherboard:
*(DDR400-800MHz FSB)Gigabyte GA-8IPE/1000 I865PE 800MHz FSB AGP 8X AGP


----------



## TakumiKai (Mar 4, 2005)

I wouldn't overclock my system if I were you... Your processor is very fast so I don't know why you'd want to overclock your system... I don't know any overclocking websites but you can overclock your processor in the BIOS Utility Setup ((Press Delete when your computer boots up or when it prompts you too.)). From there you can overclock it by 5-30% in 5% increments. I'm not sure but you'll probably be able to overclock your other things there too... Keep in mind this though... Overclocking can reduce component life and can cause a meltdown so I nor any other company recommend it. They'll probably not receive your warranty too...


----------



## XTTX (Mar 10, 2005)

Where in the BIOS can you do this? I am also worried if my proccesor requires a "Jumper" style overclock. (a lot more comp;licated)
Edit: I found in the BIOS where to do it, but I'm not sure which things overclock what parts of your computer. Also the default MHz set in the BIOS for overclocking the first option was 200. If I was to set it to 3,200 would it set the processor to 3.4 GHz?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

XTTX said:


> Also the default MHz set in the BIOS for overclocking the first option was 200.


This probably pertains to the FSB or clock cycle. I would strongly suggest doing more research before doing any type of timing or frequency adjustments in the BIOS. The only thing I can suggest is just google "overclocking".


----------



## XTTX (Mar 10, 2005)

I didn't want to mess with anything that could complicate things horribly, so I just read my MB manual and found that my MB Manufacturer includes an optional Overclocking Menu. My Motherboard:
GA-8IPE1000 Series AGP 8X/Dual Channel DDR
Intel 865PE chipset

OK. Well when you go to the BIOS and hit Ctrl+F1, you can access a BIOS with more options (god why don't they just put that as default). I found in the Frequency/Voltage there is a CIA (CPU Intelligent Acellerator). I set it on Full Throttel and it seems my CPU Usage has gone down (yay ^^). But then the other menu is for DRAM (whatever that is). Can someone who has worked with Gigabyte MB's tell me how I can use this menu to "overclock" my memory? Also, if I were to manually configure my CPU Host Clock, what settings would be good if I wanted to get maximum performance without totally screwing something up. I have a pretty good power supply:
Super Alien 500 Watt See Through Power Supply w/ Fan Speed Control

I'm not sure how good my fan is. Using MBM (MotherBoard Monitor):
Case Temp: 25 degrees Celsius
CPU Temp: 32 degrees Celsius

CPU Temp is the MB temperature correct? Also this is at Idle.

PS: Is there anyway to detect current processor settings etc? It says mine is like 3235 MHz or something, but it's the same as before I overclocked it. Should it change in the Computer Properties?


----------



## KaTaLy5t (Feb 16, 2005)

I haven't worlked with a mobo like yours but I can give you some pointers. 

Firstly I want you to download Prime95. Run this program to make your CPU max out at 100%. Now check your temps and post them back here. 

What you need to do is increase your FSB. The best way to do this is to increase by small amounts ie. no more than 5Mhz at a time. Then try the system out and see if it's stable. If it is then go some more. When the system starts to become unstable (crashing etc.) then you could try increasing your Vcore voltage. Again increase only by small amounts like .05V at a time. Be careful though because when you start increasing the Vcore the temperature will also increase. Overclocking involves striking a balance between speed and temperature.

Try this and then we can work on your RAM.

Ross


----------



## XTTX (Mar 10, 2005)

Running the program for about 20 minutes. My CPU heat go to 61 degress Celsius (eek).


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

read this is a good begginer guide to overclocking http://www.computerforum.com/announcement.php?f=7


----------



## XTTX (Mar 10, 2005)

Uhoh... Now im in deep. Is there anyway to reset your BIOS settings w/o physically going into the BIOS screen, because at this point, I can't do that? I accidentally set my base MHz to be multiplied from 200 to 249. Now when I try to boot up, there is no response to my monitor. My computer turns on; however no signal is recieved from my monitor? Did I break my computer? Also do I have to go through the jumpers to fix this? (I hope not -_-). Gah, I hate myself. I'm always stupid and rush into things without reading first.
Edit: BTW, I'm on my downstairs computer, and also I don';t have multipliers, just base MHz then a ratio.


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

XTTX said:


> Uhoh... Now im in deep. Is there anyway to reset your BIOS settings w/o physically going into the BIOS screen, because at this point, I can't do that? I accidentally set my base MHz to be multiplied from 200 to 249. Now when I try to boot up, there is no response to my monitor. My computer turns on; however no signal is recieved from my monitor? Did I break my computer? Also do I have to go through the jumpers to fix this? (I hope not -_-). Gah, I hate myself. I'm always stupid and rush into things without reading first.


There should be a jumper to clear cmos this should reset the bios to the orginal setting hopfully.


----------



## XTTX (Mar 10, 2005)

mgoldb2 said:


> There should be a jumper to clear cmos this should reset the bios to the orginal setting hopfully.


Thanks for the quick reply, I'll try it. It's 11:09, and I don't want to wake my dad up because he'll get pissed at me:
1. I screwed up my computer
2. I'm suppose to be doing homework

What exactly should I do? just push it? Also, what should it look like?


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

XTTX said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, I'll try it. It's 11:09, and I don't want to wake my dad up because he'll get pissed at me:
> 1. I screwed up my computer
> 2. I'm suppose to be doing homework
> 
> What exactly should I do? just push it? Also, what should it look like?


Well it like 4-6 pins and it should be something over 2 of the pins you take that off and put it on the 2 pins ment to reset cmos then after a few secounds you put it back where you orginally found it. You half to check your motherboard manual for the exact location.


----------



## XTTX (Mar 10, 2005)

mgoldb2 said:


> Well it like 4-6 pins and it should be something over 2 of the pins you take that off and put it on the 2 pins ment to reset cmos then after a few secounds you put it back where you orginally found it. You half to check your motherboard manual for the exact location.


What do you mean by "take that off and put it on the 2 pins meant to reset the cmos"? Do you mean like, take out the two pins, then place them into a thing that resets the CMOS? Where exactly on the motherboard would these pins be located?
Edit: found where they are located. They're right by the battery. Two pins. Do I pull out other pins then just put them in the clear CMOS, and return them to the original position?


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

read *THIS*


----------



## XTTX (Mar 10, 2005)

OK, I read it. So the speed that I tried to overclock the FSB to (200-249), it should be around 4 GHz. Does this mean, the processor is not even fit to run 4 GHz? I know I'm overly hoping, but somebody had gotten their AMD to run around 8 GHz! Crazy huh?
But what I want to know is, why did my monitor just get screwed over. It's plugged in, the CPU turns on (and beeps, like normal), but is the Processor trying to send more clocks/sec than my monitor can handle? It seems the CPU is stable, but then again what do I know, I can't see anything on the monitor.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Just for your info...
I've got the Prescott 3.4 and I've got it overclocked to 3.75. I had it running at just over 4 but it became unstable and some programs wouldn't open.


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

XTTX said:


> OK, I read it. So the speed that I tried to overclock the FSB to (200-249), it should be around 4 GHz. Does this mean, the processor is not even fit to run 4 GHz? I know I'm overly hoping, but somebody had gotten their AMD to run around 8 GHz! Crazy huh?
> But what I want to know is, why did my monitor just get screwed over. It's plugged in, the CPU turns on (and beeps, like normal), but is the Processor trying to send more clocks/sec than my monitor can handle? It seems the CPU is stable, but then again what do I know, I can't see anything on the monitor.


unless you have really good cooling 4ghz is way higher then you want to go. but why your computer doing nothing is you did not increase the voltage so the computer dont have enough power to increase to the speed you set it to. If you going to overclock you need to adjust the vcore also. but you tryed to oc is way to much even if you did have the vcore level up.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

XTTX said:


> But what I want to know is, why did my monitor just get screwed over. It's plugged in, the CPU turns on (and beeps, like normal), but is the Processor trying to send more clocks/sec than my monitor can handle?



i beleive you are seeing the "panic" mode of the motherboard, or what i call a "hung boot"

as far as the jumper settings, i will attemp to locate a really good picture.

be right back.


----------



## XTTX (Mar 10, 2005)

WaltSide said:


> i beleive you are seeing the "panic" mode of the motherboard, or what i call a "hung boot"
> 
> as far as the jumper settings, i will attemp to locate a really good picture.
> 
> be right back.


It's alright, I found it in my mobo manual (first time I actually opened it :grin: ), I'm one of those action before thought guys.
The reason I didn't increase the Voltage is because I didn't get to that part in the guide yet, and I saved lol. So this panic mode basically means I screwed up? What would you guys suggest for a good voltage according to my overclocking needs.
My main goal is to overclock to 3.7 GHz for now. Just to make sure, reseting the CMOS then redoing the voltage will fix my computer. Correct?
BTW thanks for all the help guys, I know I'm an idiot :4-dontkno


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i wouldn't say "screwed up" i would call it: "finding the settings that don't work"

i would suggest resetting the bios (cmos) by moving the jumper for a few seconds...

after that, your entire board will be reset to factory, and you are free to do all these changes again.

as far as a workable overclock setting, you will have to explore, based on the manual, and your processor's own details.

for those who might not know to reset the bios with the jumper, here is the picture. 

you will want to unplug the pc to be sure of safety. *do not turn it on with the jumper in the "clear" position!* move the jumper, and count to at least 5. then replace jumper, plug in the pc, and turn it on, you should be greeted by a 100% factory set motherboard. this jumper should be labeled, if it is not, then i suggest finding a manual for your board.

(even though you figured out how, i'm posting it anyhow cos i don't want to waste the 5 minutes i spent making it.)


----------



## XTTX (Mar 10, 2005)

Voltage Info I got (not sure if it's my exact model). The thing is... I'm already near my max voltage:
Max Volt: 1.75V 
Max Amp: 67.4A
Max Cover Tmep: 70° C
Edit: So what should I try first?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

well, i'm not sure about pentium processors, but i run a 9% (1466-1595) overclock without any changes to my core voltage. 

if i step past 9%, my pc hangs, because of my stupid network card. (and i've tried others)

if i was to step past 9% i would need to pump my core voltage up, another reason i am content at 9% o.c.

www.overclockers.com might have that particular answer.


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

my mistake I relize he was talking about increasing the fsb. The need for increasing voltage happen more often when you increase multipliers.


----------



## XTTX (Mar 10, 2005)

OK, so I don't need to increase voltage for my FSB? If not, why does my computer act this way. BTW anybody have a suggestion for what to use when trying to get the jumper off?


----------



## mgoldb2 (Dec 16, 2004)

XTTX said:


> OK, so I don't need to increase voltage for my FSB? If not, why does my computer act this way. BTW anybody have a suggestion for what to use when trying to get the jumper off?


Because 249 is way to high to initial set the fsb. You really should at max go up 5mhz at a time and test if the system stable after each time. 249 might just be to high for your system. when you increase fsb you increasing ram and pci ports etc with it. One of devices proberly cant handle it.


----------



## XTTX (Mar 10, 2005)

. I got it, I'm back on my old computer. 3.6 GHz and still truckin . I think I need to increase my Memory though, I have 400 DDR on it, so about 200 MHz for the speed. I want to try for a 1:1 ratio.
Edit: Forgot to say, Temp is 32 degrees celsius (idle)


----------



## XTTX (Mar 10, 2005)

Why does the edit button disappear?
Anyways this would have been my second edit:
Edit 2: New FBS at 234. Can't go higher because one of the following happen:
1. BIOS frozen (common)
2. Can't get past Boot Screen
3. Restarts
So I'm running 3.74 GHz.
Do you think if I give it more juice (voltage) I can overclock further?
Right now, it's 35 degrees celsius.



















My question however is... How did I get 1:1, I didn't edit the RAM, but the FSB turned out the same?

Edit: Oh ya, what is AGP/PCI/SRC Ratio. There are a bunch of options I can choose from ranging from 66/33/100 (default) to 96/48/145. And I just wanted to say I bumped the Volts up to the CPU, and +.1 to the DIMM and AGP.


----------

